# Hello!



## rmart030 (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi everyone. I have had my MK1 225 for over a year now and have finally got around to registering on here. I used to be an Integra and an S2000 owner, so I have a lot to learn about the TT which I hope you can all help me with!


----------



## genie_v1 (Aug 2, 2002)

rmart030 said:


> Hi everyone. I have had my MK1 225 for over a year now and have finally got around to registering on here. I used to be an Integra and an S2000 owner, so I have a lot to learn about the TT which I hope you can all help me with!


That's a fine example sir - welcome


----------



## rmart030 (Jan 27, 2014)

Thank you, great to be here.

If a moderator could get in touch, I was having trouble registering with my gmail address, so I've had to use my fiancee's ridiculous yahoo address. Can this be changed at all?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi rmart030, Welcome to the TTF.
I have PM'd you for your Email addy, you should be able to reply to me.
Hoggy.


----------



## rmart030 (Jan 27, 2014)

Hoggy said:


> Hi rmart030, Welcome to the TTF.
> I have PM'd you for your Email addy, you should be able to reply to me.
> Hoggy.


Thanks Hoggy! Unless I'm being really thick, I can't see a way of replying to your PM.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi rmart030, New members should be able to PM Mods, but if it's not working, I will PM you my Email & then reply that way. 
Hoggy.


----------



## rmart030 (Jan 27, 2014)

No worries mate. It's my username followed by gmail.com


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

rmart030 said:


> No worries mate. It's my username followed by gmail.com


Hi, It won't let me change it to a Gmail addy either, I will contact Admin.
Hoggy.


----------



## rmart030 (Jan 27, 2014)

Hoggy said:


> rmart030 said:
> 
> 
> > No worries mate. It's my username followed by gmail.com
> ...


Thanks Hoggy. Not sure why it doesn't like gmail! :roll:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

rmart030 said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > rmart030 said:
> ...


Hi, Gmails can be a source of Spam.
Hoggy.


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Welcome mate! 

Good history of cars and your TT is looking hot!


----------



## rmart030 (Jan 27, 2014)

NickG said:


> Welcome mate!
> 
> Good history of cars and your TT is looking hot!


Thanks Nick!


----------



## rmart030 (Jan 27, 2014)

> Hi, Gmails can be a source of Spam.
> Hoggy.


Thanks for changing it for me!


----------



## rmart030 (Jan 27, 2014)

Hoggy, the wheels I posted were free for anyone who wants them. Just wanted to see if anyone on here needed them before I take them to the dump.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Post stated donations & then it can turn into a "For Sale" post. 
State "Free" & I may leave in place as long as it doesn't turn into a For Sale post
Some new members use this way to byepass the "For Sale" section limit, so must treat all the same.
Hoggy.


----------



## rmart030 (Jan 27, 2014)

Yeah, that's understandable. I will leave it until I can access the full site.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

rmart030 said:


> Yeah, that's understandable. I will leave it until I can access the full site.


Hi mart, it won't be long.  post sensible/constructive posts & you will soon be there.
Hoggy.


----------



## rmart030 (Jan 27, 2014)

Hoggy said:


> rmart030 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, that's understandable. I will leave it until I can access the full site.
> ...


This seems like a great community site. I've been on car forums in the past which haven't been so friendly. Glad to be here!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Mart, TTF is the Best TT info forum. Keep checking your M/P access.
Hoggy.


----------



## rmart030 (Jan 27, 2014)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Mart, TTF is the Best TT info forum. Keep checking your M/P access.
> Hoggy.


I see what you've done there!  Thank you!


----------



## Sherbet77 (Jan 26, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Welcome  car looks gorgeous!!


----------



## rmart030 (Jan 27, 2014)

TTchan said:


> Welcome  car looks gorgeous!!


Thanks Chantelle! I like your number plate LEDs. Finally ordered some yesterday, can't wait to get them on.


----------

